# liquid soap from bar soap



## lauratryingsoap (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello! I have been wanting to make liquid soap for quite a bit of time but the suppliers in NZ either sell in massive amounts (like a couple of kgs) or need pick up. So heres a question. Can liquid soap be made from bar cp soap? I saw this article https://www.thebalance.com/liquid-hand-soap-recipe-1388706 where they make liquid soap from bar soap. Do you think it'll be fine to make liquid soap like this? Although its not 'authentic' liquid soap I really want some liquid soap I made from scratch!


----------



## Dahila (Jul 25, 2017)

it can be,  but it will be snotty, slimy


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 25, 2017)

This question gets asked fairly often. Before you convince yourself that this idea simply can't go wrong  please see this: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=52597


----------



## Susie (Jul 25, 2017)

^What Dahila and DeeAnna said!

Once you accept that it won't work, let me tell you that liquid soap from KOH is no more difficult than CP bar soap.


----------



## biarine (Jul 26, 2017)

Maybe try 50:50 means 50 sodium hydroxide and 50 potassium hydroxide might be don't turn into snotty texture.


----------



## Susie (Jul 26, 2017)

But if she has KOH, she may as well make good liquid soap.


----------



## biarine (Jul 26, 2017)

Susie said:


> But if she has KOH, she may as well make good liquid soap.




Yes true Susie. But I try now if it's working if she don't want to make full koh. Still cooking.


----------



## kchaystack (Jul 26, 2017)

biarine said:


> Yes true Susie. But I try now if it's working if she don't want to make full koh. Still cooking.



No, you do not have to cook liquid soap paste.  I've followed Susie's process, as have a bunch of people on the forum.

No cooking, no neutralization.


----------



## biarine (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes I did last time but this 50:50 does turn Vaseline if I didn't cook still white for more than 8 hours. So I decided to cook it but I don't neutralise because I superfat to 0.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 26, 2017)

biarine said:


> Maybe try 50:50 means 50 sodium hydroxide and 50 potassium hydroxide might be don't turn into snotty texture.



We've had this conversation as well. The collective conclusion is this -- adding NaOH to a liquid soap recipe doesn't offer any real benefit even though "common sense" might suggest otherwise. Susie may chime in here with her perspective, since she's done more than I have to test this theory.

Liquid soap recipes seem work best when made with 100% KOH and a careful blend of fats so the soap is moderately high in oleic acid. Irish Lass' olive-coconut-castor recipe is a very good example of what I am talking about. This guideline of moderately high oleic acid content is critical if you want to control the thickness by dilution only. 

If you want to use a separate thickener (xanthan gum, HEC, HPMC, etc.) that does not depend on dilution to work, then the oleic content of the soap isn't so critical.


----------



## biarine (Jul 26, 2017)

I am just a newbie but I like to experiment. This is the result of my experiment of 50% sodium hydroxide and 50% potassium hydroxide. I notice that it has a very stable lather than just koh. I will give this my friend.

I use my old recipe of
800 g coconut oil 
200 g OO
139 g koh
91 g NAoh 
689 g water




 this lather it's been around 10 minutes and still ok.


----------



## lauratryingsoap (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks for the reply but I don't mind snotty soap


----------



## mawarliar (Aug 30, 2017)

Hai..
I'm new in soapmaking..

So recently I made a bar soap, but my little sister insist of making it as liquid soap.. 

So yes, I tried to grate it, cook it with water, let it sit for a day, but it still very thin.. I mean nowhere near thickness that I aimed..

And also I've already added one teaspoon of glycerin..

May you please give me some advice?

I wanted to try to add more bar soap (grating it more into my "very thin" liquid soal.. 
Is it a good or a bad idea?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 30, 2017)

I never made liquid soap, I am sure others will help, But I think liquid soap is made with a different ( NOH) chemical than solid soap (NAOH)

If I spelled it right.


----------



## artemis (Aug 30, 2017)

mawarliar said:


> Hai..
> I'm new in soapmaking..
> 
> So recently I made a bar soap, but my little sister insist of making it as liquid soap..
> ...



I think if you go back to page one of this thread and read all the way through, you will have your answer.


----------



## Susie (Aug 30, 2017)

Liquid soap is easy to make from scratch.  As easy as bar soap.  I promise.  

Go read this thread:  http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46114

I use the recipe in post #8 exclusively with the "mix KOH (potassium hydroxide) with water, then add glycerin to the oils" modification.


----------



## Jap451959 (Sep 23, 2017)

*Jap451959*

Liquid soap is pretty much all I do.. www.noodclean.net ..I am not trying to sell anything but if want to see the kind of Liquid soaps I make and sell..You can make Liquid soap from bar soap. But much easier to make the soap with the intention of making it liquid. I make all my soaps from scratch...I assume it's Laundry your trying to make....you will need a 6oz. bar of soap..large stainless steel spoon...a large pot..a 5 gal pale....a cup of Borax...a cup of Soda Ash...a drill with a paddle mixer attachment..shave the bar of soap into the pot and fill it with about gallon of water bring it to a boil and keep it boiling for until the soap completely melted and boil for another minute or two. take pot off stove and pour it into the 5 gal pale. Pour the borax and Soda ash one at a time into 5 gal pale and stir with spoon until completely dissolved. fill the 5 gal. pale with hot but not boiling water...make sure the pale is some where you do not mind if some spills...use your drill with attachment to stir the mixture for about 10 to 15 min...now you have 5 gal. of Laundry soap and you use it as you please. one load should be about 4 oz.


----------



## Arimara (Sep 24, 2017)

You can use the above recipe and directions if you want  but if you do, I strongly suggest you take the time to make liquid soap from scratch using  KOH instead of NaOH. I promise you there is a world of difference, especially where laundry is concerned. Truthfully, I tried the above method and I also tried 100% coconut oil liquid soap for washing. The latter worked so much better.


----------



## Jap451959 (Sep 25, 2017)

*Jap451959*

Yes...when I make my soap...Coconut oil is what use and if you make your own soap SODIUM HYDROXIDE or NaOH is a good choice. Potash,potassium hydroxide or KOH is way also youcan make a version of Castile soap but instead of your historical Olive oil I use Coconut oil. you can make Laundry detergent this way also.


----------



## Vaibhav Jain (Jul 21, 2019)

DeeAnna said:


> If you want to use a separate thickener (xanthan gum, HEC, HPMC, etc.)


Does the HEC mean hydroxy ethyl cellulose? If yes then how can I thicken my LS with it?


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 21, 2019)

Vaibhav Jain said:


> Does the HEC mean hydroxy ethyl cellulose? If yes then how can I thicken my LS with it?



Yes. See http://alaiynab.blogspot.com/search/label/tutorial


----------

